# Ross Polo Bike, I think



## parkrndl (Dec 27, 2019)

A friend's dad is cleaning out the garage to sell his house. The friend showed me pics of a bunch of bikes and asked if they were worth anything. I asked them to put this one aside for me.




















Fork crown, frame design, head tube/headbadge holes, sprocket, and serial all suggest Ross built.

That sticker on the seat tube says Golden Isles Hot Rod, which gets no Google hits, so I have no idea.




After picking at the tape on seat a little, it says RALLY with a pair of crossed flags. A Google search for "rally banana seat" gets me pics that suggest that was a Sears accessory.







I have some Ross bits and pieces in the boneyard that will help me start getting this together. Also hoping that maybe @jungleterry or someone else knowledgeable will see this and check in, maybe give me an idea what the headbadge and guard and seat/sissy might have looked like...


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 27, 2019)

Look into Ross Barracudas


----------



## Mark I. (Jan 11, 2020)

parkrndl said:


> A friend's dad is cleaning out the garage to sell his house. The friend showed me pics of a bunch of bikes and asked if they were worth anything. I asked them to put this one aside for me.
> View attachment 1115096
> 
> View attachment 1115099
> ...



Hi, it's definitely a Ross Polo Bike... I have one and I'll try to upload the pics now.


----------



## parkrndl (Jan 13, 2020)

Mark I. said:


> Hi, it's definitely a Ross Polo Bike... I have one and I'll try to upload the pics now.
> View attachment 1122304
> 
> 
> ...



That's a great looking bike. Going to check these pics for reference when I get to cleaning mine up. Thanks!


----------



## Mark I. (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank you and you're welcome. I'd sell mine for $250 if you are anybody is interested.


----------

